# Dometic oven door



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Our Burstner Aviano has a Dometic fridge/freezer/oven unit and from first use the oven door (head height and top hinged) has been incredibly hard to open and close. It needs really hard pressure, two hands and is really stiff. So much so that by the end of last year the hinges had distorted under the strain and the door would not close.
That was supposedly fixed under warranty with a replacement unit but it is no better and despite efforts to be gentle the same thing is happening again and the door will not close.
Is this normal,as the dealer told me, or do others find the oven door works more easily?

Alan


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

The unit is a tec tower (oven, freezer & fridge combined) we had one fitted to our Aviano which was the same as yours.

The hinges distorted and were replaced under warranty by the dealer which improved the opening and closing of the door. We were also given some high temperature oil to use on them which kept them working. I cant remember the name or type of oil but it was like a fine bike chain oil or that used on a sewing machine.

We never liked the oven as the door was difficult and the oven so high it was dangerous when taking hot things out. The wife is only 5' 3" so I had to do all the cooking!!!!

If your van is still under warranty then take it back to the dealer and get them to change the hinges with new. Try the oven in a brand new van if possible first so you can tell how bad yours are.

I would also contact Dometic and ask them if there is a modification available

Andy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Bubblehead said:


> The unit is a tec tower (oven, freezer & fridge combined) we had one fitted to our Aviano which was the same as yours.
> 
> The hinges distorted and were replaced under warranty by the dealer which improved the opening and closing of the door. We were also given some high temperature oil to use on them which kept them working. I cant remember the name or type of oil but it was like a fine bike chain oil or that used on a sewing machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. Agree with you about the height of the oven - it is really the only negative in the van! We don't do much proper cooking and mainly use the grill but am thinking of getting a microwave in somewhere anyway.
The hinges were replaced last year so I still have a claim against them on that and will be going to see them when we get back to England next month. It is annoying that the same fault recurs - but par for the course with anything motorhome-wise really, service seems to be a good word used by all the delers but they have not fully grasped the finer points of its meaning.

Good idea about contacting Dometic - I'll try that as well.

Cheers
Alan
Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Tsk. Come on, Alan, ya wimp. Get yerself to the gym and get some muscles. You're an embarassment to the MHing community. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the same 'tec tower' in my Chausson.
The oven door works perfectly. No stiffness at all.
Your oven door is certainly not normal.
We think the oven, for its size, is phenomenal.
The missus has cooked several full Christmas dinners in it and many Sunday roasts. And in my opinion its the best grill for toast we've ever had.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tugboat said:


> Tsk. Come on, Alan, ya wimp. Get yerself to the gym and get some muscles. You're an embarassment to the MHing community. :roll: :lol:


Tuggers
I shall treat that contempt with the remark it deserves - you know the rest **** off!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> I have the same 'tec tower' in my Chausson.
> The oven door works perfectly. No stiffness at all.
> Your oven door is certainly not normal.
> We think the oven, for its size, is phenomenal.
> The missus has cooked several full Christmas dinners in it and many Sunday roasts. And in my opinion its the best grill for toast we've ever had.


Thanks Spacerunner - it is very helpful to know that. I was sure the door should not be so stiff and had a discussion about this with the dealer last year when it went back to them. They said at first that they would replace it but that would mean changing the entire unit including the fridge and freezer as the oven could not be detached separately (cost was mentioned at £2k+). In the event that did not happen and I believe that someone is just trying to save the cost by attempting to patch it. That has not worked and this time I will be prerssing for a full replacement if that is the only way to fix it. It certainly does not seem normal. Tugboat is not far off in his comment - opening the oven is better than a half hour on a press bench and especially difficult for my wife who is shorter and has to reach up anyway.

Thanks for your comment
Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Flippin 'eck, Alan, did my flippancy fall on stoney ground? I thought we 'knew' each other well enough on Fruitcakes to be able to insult one another without causing offence. I'm very sorry if my post was misplaced or misinterpreted. I shall forthwith grovel at every opportunity until you are embarassed into forgiving me.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The oven in ours is entirely separate from the fridge freezer. In fact the fridge is coming out next month to have the cooling unit replaced.
I, myself, uninstalled the oven looking for the problem with the fridge. 
Sounds like your dealer is trying to get out of a warrant job.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tugboat said:


> Flippin 'eck, Alan, did my flippancy fall on stoney ground? I thought we 'knew' each other well enough on Fruitcakes to be able to insult one another without causing offence. I'm very sorry if my post was misplaced or misinterpreted. I shall forthwith grovel at every opportunity until you are embarassed into forgiving me.


No offence taken, Tuggers - my reply was intended in similar vein to yours but maybe went a little awry - sorry for that   :lover:

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Phew, that's aright, then. I'll stop weeping and wringing my hands now. :love5:


----------

